# OEM Sport Exhaust System on clearance from the VW Parts Outlet



## GnarlyGash (Aug 30, 2000)

I thought I'd pass this onto the Beetle fans...

The OEM Sport Exhaust cat-back system is on clearance right now. I didn't call the dealer myself, but you might get lucky. This is for non-turbo's only, I think.

Retail: $799
Sale: $150
Part# 1C0-071-903-U
Stainless steel

Good luck!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

WOW, that would be a great deal. I think it does fit Turbo models except for Turbo S models. I have been searching for that price but can't find anything near $150 rather they run between 750 and 790 plus shipping. 

Where did you hear this?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Yup, it does fit 1.8Turbo and 2.0l engines except for Turbo S cars. But that $150 price is nowhere to be found anywhere.  I found one that sells it for $829


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Never mind. I got One for 103.xx plus 15 bucks shipping.  EXCELLENT DEAL and a fantastic birthday present to myself. 

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## VetCHeang (Aug 13, 2007)

Got mine! 150 plus tax


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

WOW, looks nice. I haven't received mine yet. They are saying it's on it's way so I hope to see it soon! Can't wait to install it. 

Let me know how it sounds.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

BTW, VWOEMPARTSONLINE.com still shows it for sale at $103.70 plus shipping. They actually upped the price on me do to the freight charges they had to incur. But $138.xx is still not bad.
Just waiting for it to arrive is making me anxious. I guess I am like a kid before Christmas.


----------



## RABBIT170 (Aug 26, 2009)

Will these work with the 06-09 2.5l beetles?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

RABBIT170 said:


> Will these work with the 06-09 2.5l beetles?


Only listed as 98-2005 New Beetle except Turbo S models. 

That said, I just read somewhere on one of the forums that he just installed it on a 2010 model Beetle without any problems. So I would say you could probably make it work.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*ECS Tuning has this for Sale*

Just for people that may still be interested in purchasing this Cat Back. ECS Tuning now has it for sale as well for $143 and some change. 

Just Put in the Part Number 1C0071903U and it will come up. It will show up as Tail Silencer but this is the Full Stainless Cat back exhaust system. Should fit 98-05 New Beetle except for Turbo S

But I have seen posts where a lot of later model Beetle's have been able to put it on as well.


----------



## tRiCksTeR_IAN (May 26, 2011)

*Sport Exhaust*

The sport exhaust is showing up as unavailable at both ECS Tuning and Outlet Center. Does anyone know of any other place that would have these in stock? I tried looking at vwoempartsonline.com and could not find it.


----------



## MyOtherRidesAVette (Nov 13, 2010)

http://newbeetle.org/forums/parts-a...xhaust-system-143-76-shipping.html#post766185


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

VWOEMPARTSONLINE.com does still show it. Now if they actually can still get them is another story. I waited for mine almost 2 weeks to arrive. They were scarce then but you can try and put an order in and see what they say. Just look it up by part number and it pops right up

1C0071903U 

Item Number MSRP Core Price 
1C0071903U $149.00 $0.00 $103.70 

TAIL SILEN 

$103.70 plus $15.00 shipping is what I got it for. And it is very nice! At first it wasn't all that much louder than stock but after you put about 500 miles on it it seems to get a bit throatier. Today my wife ask me why my exhaust sounds louder than she remembers. I told her it must be the cooler weather and the Turbo kicking in sooner  It definitely was a great bargain at that price. I would have never bought it for $800+ bucks. But 103 was doable. :thumbup:


----------



## n7plus1 (Nov 6, 2006)

i cant find it in stock anywhere anymore....this sucks.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Have you tried www.VWOEMPARTSONLINE.com ? I just looked the part up again and they are still listing it at $103.70 plus shipping. Not sure if they are still able to get it but since they are still showing it why not give it a try? You have to search by part number. 1C0071903U
It will come up as TAIL SILENCER but it is the entire stainless steel exhaust system. 
More than likely they can't get it anymore either since this item has been on special close out sale since the first of October and now we have December and whatever units were out there are probably long gone but you never know. 

Good luck! I do like my exhaust. Very nice looking and it sounds GREAT too! :thumbup:


----------



## n7plus1 (Nov 6, 2006)

theyre supposed to be giving me a call back but i havent heard anything yet. ill give them a shout again. 

i ordered from vwoemparts.com and they refunded my money....looks like im SOL

i submitted an order through vwpartsdepartment.com and havenet even gotten an order conf yet...glad i have my printout lol.

EDIT: that website you gave me..theyre all out.

EDIT AGAIN:

i talked to them and actually the guy gave me a list of 3 total dealers in the states that have at least 1 in stock but VW jacked the price up again to $900+...:thumbdown:

he stated that there are a TON in canada though :facepalm:

wtf...wanted to get this for my wife...she aint gonna be happy.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

n7plus1 said:


> theyre supposed to be giving me a call back but i havent heard anything yet. ill give them a shout again.
> 
> i ordered from vwoemparts.com and they refunded my money....looks like im SOL
> 
> ...


This Sale was done by the VW Parts Outlet Center and the clearance price was suppose to be good only in the month of October but I heard that some dealerships and On-Line stores were still honoring it in November. That said it is December now and well after the fact. You should have pulled the trigger on this a lot sooner. The regular MSRP is $799.00 so they shouldn't charge you 900+. If I were you I would look elsewhere for a gift for your wife. Does she have a Beetle with 1.8 engine? Then I would get here a REVO Technik Stage 1 tune for $399 That will put a smile on her face guaranteed!


----------



## n7plus1 (Nov 6, 2006)

i just saw the sale this past weekend...didnt even know about it. i wouldve gotten one for sure. 

no, hers is a 2.slow.

thanks for your help...i pissed at myself i guess for missing out on a great deal:facepalm:


----------



## squitiere (Sep 18, 2006)

Installed mine this weekend. Once we got the OE exhaust pipe off, installation was simple. Sounds awesome! I love the burble sound that it makes when you let off the throttle


----------



## n7plus1 (Nov 6, 2006)

so youre just going to make me jelly? great, thanks.


----------



## MyOtherRidesAVette (Nov 13, 2010)

I had posted sourcing from several Dealers who still had some of these left from an internal search of the national Dealer inventory, over on the Org, a month or more ago, and linked it in Post #13 above. Guess I'm invisible!  A fellow Orger nailed the two in WA a week ago. $149 ea + shipping. Sorry everyone here missed them! :laugh:

Btw, if you had simply _Googled_ the p/n the link to my post would have also come up. Hint - when your looking for a part, try _Google_!

Of course if this is an absolute MUST HAVE for the New Year, this Dealer has at least one -
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-Beetle-9...903-U-/180515749021?item=180515749021&vxp=mtr

This Reseller has more than 10 -
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1998-2005-V...=180515749021&ps=63&clkid=5125351666844099280

Here's another -
http://www.patrickaccessories.com/1C0071903U

Here's another from a Dealer, discounted, IF THEY HAVE IT -
http://valleymotorsvolkswagen.oemdealer.com/beetle-performance-muffler-prod318_319_2703.php

Sorry, can't find any $149

M.


----------

